# Haunted Radio (11/30/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off our annual Cruel Yule celebration with news on Rob Zombie's 31, Shudder, and more!!

Then, we review 'A Very Supernatural Christmas' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with not one but two classic holiday songs from the Cryptkeeper. All of this and many horror themed holiday goodies as a part of the November 30 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

